# The Ultimate Fighter 10



## mattofvengeance (Sep 18, 2009)

Who else is watching this season? I'm catching up on the first episode right now. I'm not sure who I think is gonna win it this time, but man, they're all gangin up on Kimbo. I would like to see him do well, but I think an early defeat would be pretty amusing.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Sep 18, 2009)

I´m totally into the series...

Rampage was a total dumbass when he chose the guys for his team...Except for Kimbo...

I think Kimbo will win this season...I got my faith on the guy...I like his way of fighting..Street fighter...Allthough his ground game sucks big time...He´s good on avoiding takedowns though...

That big NFL guy on Rampage´s team, has got to work his cardio...he was totally dead after the first training.

Rampage has to learn the lesson that on fighting, size doesn´t matter, what matters is your speed, power and endurance.


----------



## toolsound (Sep 21, 2009)

Yup, I'm watching.

As said by Adamakagore, Rampage is an idiot. He's a funny guy and I'm sure it'd be fun to hang out with him, but his team choices were horrible and his coaching abilities are nonexistent. "C'mon Abe! Do somethin'! C'mon Abe!" Yea, really helpful there, Rampage... 

I think Kimbo Slice is a great guy and I hope he does well this season, but I honestly think he's going to get eliminated. He's just not well-rounded enough to make it to the end. 

Evans is a reasonably intelligent guy and with Greg Jackson on his side, his team will dominate.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, I love Rampage. He's my favorite fighter and all, but his selections weren't very good. I hope Kimbo does do well. He seems committed to prove to everyone that he isn't a fraud.


----------



## Regor (Sep 22, 2009)

As said, Rampage isn't a coach. His team will lose fight after fight, and he'll get pissed and throw tantrums too. They've already aluded to that fact.

But I think Rampage will (eventually) destroy Evans.

As for the fighters? Who cares. Kimbo is a joke of an MMA fighter. And Big Country isn't going to make it far either.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think Rampage will beat Rashad's ass in December. Big Country is awfully full of himself, and I concur, he won't last long.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Sep 25, 2009)

Just watched episode 2 ...My God...Those two guys had no cardio at all...What the heck was that..THey looke dlike kids after a 2 minute fight..Starring at each other and breathing heavily... And once again Rampage chose muscules over technique...Well done Rampage.. But I´m so excited for next week...Kimbo is gonna smash the other guy...At least I hope so...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 25, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> Just watched episode 2 ...My God...Those two guys had no cardio at all...What the heck was that..THey looke dlike kids after a 2 minute fight..Starring at each other and breathing heavily... And once again Rampage chose muscules over technique...Well done Rampage.. But I´m so excited for next week...Kimbo is gonna smash the other guy...At least I hope so...



Yeah, I see Kimbo knocking that fat, egotistical douche out.


----------



## toolsound (Sep 25, 2009)

I watched episode 2 last night. That fight was so sad. If you can't go a single round without gassing then how do you expect to do anything in the UFC? 

It was a close call, but I think James deserved to win. Wes could have dominated James with his size and strength. It looked like he was going to a few times, but I guess his endurance is so terrible that he's useless after 5 minutes. James nearly had a knockout at the end and that guillotine looked much better than Wes' attempt at a kimura. 

Kimbo vs. Roy should be interesting. Based on what I've seen of him so far, I don't like Roy Nelson all that much. Roy "I thought I was the surprise" Nelson (somebody posted this on mmajunkie and it cracked me up). I wonder if that clip of Rampage tearing a door down is his reaction to Kimbo losing. I hope not. I'm starting to like Kimbo more and more. 

Anyways, I'm sure a lot of people will be watching episode 3.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I lost it when I was watching the first episode, and Roy was like "I thought I was the surprise, but I guess not". This dude is clearly a legend in his own mind, and for what? He was a former champion in the IFL, which was a league comprised of has-beens and nobodies. Congratulations. His reaction to Rashad and his coaching staff makes me want him to get beaten down even more.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you guys see what Roy wrote on spike.com??

LOL..I think the guy is chickening up a lot...

GO KIMBO!!!


----------



## toolsound (Oct 1, 2009)

Poor Kimbo. That was such a weak win by Roy. Those punches looked pathetic, but I guess I can understand why Herb decided to stop the fight. Part of me is happy that Rashad's team won again, but I really wanted Kimbo to win that fight. 

The good news is that Kimbo will be fighting in December. This leads me to believe that Marcus dropped out and Kimbo came back with a win. This show really has me sucked in.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sucked in too. I felt bad for Kimbo cause even the strongest of us couldn't lift that fat shit. It'd be like picking the moon up off ya


----------



## DslDwg (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not a Kimbo supporter necessarily - but that was the worst win I've ever seen. I understand not being able to intelligently defending yourself - and normally I agree with the concept - because the fighter on the losing end is typically getting the crap knocked out of him. Roy could have hit Kimbo for the next hour with those love taps and not hurt him. Half the punches hit the top of Kimbos head the other half looked like he was hitting his own stomach.

IMO that rule should only be in effect if the fighter on the receiving end appears to being hurt or physically damaged. So if Roy got Kimbo in a hold and spanked him on the ass a dozen times he would have won also ? 

One of things I love that the Japanese promotions seem to embrace is that if you take an opponent down just for the purpose of giving yourself a breather and you have no intention of finishing the opponent by submission or beatdown then you get stood up or given a yellow card and are fined part of your salary.

Herb Dean should have looked and saw that while Kimbo was being punched it was doing no damage at all and told Roy either advance your position or submit the guy or I'm going to stand the fight up. Roy wanted no part of Kimbos stand up. uggggghhhh just horrible


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah that fight was pathetic. I wasn't too particularly impressed with Brendan and Dimico's fight last week. I really thought Dimico had a chance, especially since he had an edge on the ground, or so I thought. That anaconda choke is such a pathetic move to get finished with. I love Rampage, he's my favorite fighter, but I really am not digging his coaching, or lack there of. Rashad is defeating him in nearly every facet of the game. Although, if they fight, I think Rampage knocks his ass out. Anyway, I'm about to grab some food and watch episode 5!


----------



## toolsound (Oct 22, 2009)

I follow Brendan's writing on mmajunkie, so I was pulling for him in the fight against Demico. He talks about the fight in one of his more recent articles if anyone's interested. 

I was also glad to see Justin Wren choke out Wes Sims. Sims is a funny guy, but borderline crazy in my opinion. Now that I think about it, the only fight where I did not pull for team Rashad was Kimbo vs. Nelson. Still, it's great to see Rashad's team win. I respect that guy so much more due to this season of TUF. Rampage is there to bring in the ratings and that's all.

I'm gonna watch episode 6 on Tivo tonight, but I can't wait for UFC this Saturday. I think Machita will put on a great fight. Then it's Fedor vs. Rogers in early November. These are good times for MMA fans.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

Man, Machida shouldn't have won that fight. Also, Anthony Johnson had an incredible KO. I hope he makes the weight when he kills Koscheck. 

Also, what is it with all these lackluster fights on TUF? It seems like every single one, the fighters are gassed by the end of the first round. Tonight they were free swinging and out of breath, and yet Dana White called it an "awesome fight". C'mon Dana, I understand you need to sell your product, but Christ alive, that was a terrible fight. I was hoping Matt's retarded ass got knocked out, but I wasn't so lucky.


----------



## toolsound (Oct 29, 2009)

The fight between titties and Zak went as expected. Zak thought he could hammerfirst his way out of a triangle rather than just trying to get out of the triangle. 

I haven't had the chance to watch the most recent episode yet, but I read about it online 'cause I have no patience. What's with all of these fighters gassing out in the first round? Take a tip from Zombieland. Rule #1: Cardio.

Apparently Kimbo's gonna fight Houston Alexander. Should be a good brawl to watch assuming it's true.

I dunno what to think about Shogun vs. Machida. I probably need to watch that fight a second time. My gut is still telling me that Shogun got robbed. I'm actually looking forward to the rematch though. Oh and lol @ Machida not getting a win bonus.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 1, 2009)

Shogun did get robbed for sure. I'm glad both of them have agreed to an immediate rematch, but it'll be Shogun's luck that Machida will knock his ass out in like the second round. I had heard Kimbo is going to fight Houston Alexander as well, and that seems like a perfect matchup to me. Alexander is pretty much a carbon copy of Kimbo. He's got zero ground game, so he wants to stand up and throw bombs. Should be a really good fight.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2009)

I see Kimbo winning that one, and getting some validation that he doesn't deserve quite yet. Houston Alexander has his moments, but really, he was on a serious losing streak only until he beat Pendergarst (who's a joke).


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 2, 2009)

You're totally right. When I think of Houston Alexander, I remember James Irvin tying the UFC record for fastest knockout, beating his ass in a swift 8 seconds. In fact, he's only had one fight go past the first round, and only two others that lasted past the 3 minute mark of the first round. Like I said, he just goes out, trying to throw bombs and end the fight quickly, and more often than not here of late, its him lying on his back on the canvas asking the referee what happened.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 7, 2009)

Quickest




Armbar




Ever


----------

